# Cobia set ups



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a little confused on Cobia rods and reels. I bought a 7' Outcast split grip custom Cobia rod at the sale. I have a spare 550 Penn I could put on it. Is that about the right size for a kayak? 

Next questions. I also picked up a Cobia Lure. Should I rig it on the above mentioned setup or on one of my inshore set ups? (Shimano Teramar with 4000 Shimano and another Teramar with a 450 Penn) I will have a freelined bait out at all times so I am trying to figure what works best. Or should I forget the Custom Outcast rod as its a med/hvy action and is too stout? Also whats a good lb test braid to spool on the 550 for Cobia. Sorry for all the questions. I have never fished for Cobia but have caught my share accidently..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

By cobia lure do you mean cobia jig? If so, stick with the outcast cobia rod. You want a stout rod to drive that big hook home. Cobia have a tough plate in the top of their mouth. If you throw a jig at a fish with a limpy rod it is going to be that much tougher to punch the hook home.

I would try to get a bit larger sized reel though really the 550 is probably fine though I would have 20lb mono on it. If you have an older 550ss they are NOT braid friendly nor designed to put up with the stress of braided lines. If you must use braid go with a newer reel. The new Penn 6500SSV would be perfect as well as say a Shimano Spheros or Saragosa.

Ginzu got his ling on a smaller setup he uses for flounder and flounder is what he was targeting but why target a fish with gear that doesnt give you the best odds for success?


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Ginzu got his ling on a smaller setup he uses for flounder and flounder is what he was targeting but why target a fish with gear that doesnt give you the best odds for success?


Don't hate on my Terez! My flounder setup rulez!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No hating here man! You whipped that fishs @$$ with it! I just dont think if you knew a 45lb cobia was down there youd reach for your flounder setup first!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

How stiff is too stiff for cobia rods? I am a baitcaster user mostly because I have always been a bass fisherman. The only rod I have big enough to throw a 3oz jig is my musky rod which is pretty stout with just a little give in the tip. Its only a 6'6" but I can cast a mile with my abu and 50lb pp.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I looked at a 6500 Battle and the 5th gen Penn 6500. $40 difference in price. I am slowly going to braid on everything. I never used it on a spinning reel until I bought a 4000 Solstace and the difference is unbelievable. I do plan to bring my inshore set ups but I will probably freeline bait with my Torque on a Trevala rod. I might put my dads Shimano 6500B on the custom rod as its already braid loaded.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Musky rod should be fine. The extra length is more for pier fishing. My boat rods are generally 8' or less. Pier rods 9-10'. Not saying I don't use my 9 footers off a boat but you don't need the length for casting.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I could have gotten an 8' Cobia rod but got the 7' instead. Your 6'6" should be good.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Did I just read someone hatin on terez?? How dare he!!! Has he ever owned a terez?? I caught a small cobia on my half hitch rod (forget the specs) with a pretty standard penn senator conventional on my kayak. About an hour later I landed a black tip shark, which btw was delicious!!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> If you have an older 550ss they are NOT braid friendly nor designed to put up with the stress of braided lines. If you must use braid go with a newer reel.


 
Not braid friendly? Please don't tell my old 750SS! It doesn't know any better! Have her strung w/65 lb Power Pro, and haven't had a single problem. Biggest ling to date only 45 lbs, handled with ease. If/when I get into a BIG hog (my dream), I don't want to worry about line snapping! Braid makes for a very solid hook set as well! I don't get out as much as a lot of you, so I like the odds stacked (as much as possible) in my favor! LOL


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im glad its worked out for you but Ive seen many older SS and Z series reels with bent spindles and rollers with cuts into them from the braid. Simply put they are not designed for that kind of pressure.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not bashing those Penns by any means, they are my favorite reels by far, I have more SS and Z series reels then any other reel but I wouldnt run braid on any of them.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Im glad its worked out for you but Ive seen many older SS and Z series reels with bent spindles and rollers with cuts into them from the braid. Simply put they are not designed for that kind of pressure.


Agree. In my experience the older reels are wrecked by guys either putting 50+ lb braid and maxing out the drag with them or by putting 15-25 lb braid and it is so small in diameter it cuts through the metal eventually of the older reels. The older penns were designed to be used for 15-30 lb mono so they did not have to apply a lot of drag for sustained periods because they just could not hold that much line.

In response to the OP, I like to use 20-30 lb braid for anything but bottom fishing on my kayak if I have a newer reel. As said, with an older penn I usually put 50 lb braid but make sure I keep the drag settings on the lighter side. I see no need to have anything stronger as you can't apply huge amounts of drag from a kayak. I like to use smaller reels with 20-30 lb braid cause I can put a lot of line on them and the smaller the line the further you can cast. I never go under 20 lb braid on any rod because it is so small and cuts you so dang easily. There really is not a lot of fish here that in only 60-100 ft of water will run 250 yards of line off your reel, especially in a yak and even more so in a peddle yak where you can fight the fish and chase them.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> No hating here man! You whipped that fishs @$$ with it! I just dont think if you knew a 45lb cobia was down there youd reach for your flounder setup first!


Actually, that setup is what I was planning on using as my "Cobia" rod. Just not the lure, lol. But what the hell, it worked and I never felt like I was being being outmatched during the fight. Would I pick it up to throw at an 80lb Cobia? Yes. My confidence in that setup just increased ten fold. It has the backbone to drive home the hook set, but enough action in the tip to help with LONG casts. The grip allows me to post and hang on for those long fights. The 5k Stradic holds over 250 yds of 30lb braid. And it is solid. 20lbs of drag is actually more than I needed. In the end, it's all about what you are comfortable with fighting a big fish. I think we all fall into the trap, myself included, of worshipping the almighty fishing gear industry. I fish with bros that pay half what I do for gear, and still do just as well. There is a lot to be said about skill.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Im glad its worked out for you but Ive seen many older SS and Z series reels with bent spindles and rollers with cuts into them from the braid. Simply put they are not designed for that kind of pressure.


 
Appreciate the input. I guess it was just blind luck that I never hammer down on the drag. I'll keep doing that, as well as being careful, and keeping an eye on it....Thanks!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I got Dad's Shimano 6500B topshotted with 100yds of 50lb braid. Had the older braid removed until it looked good. Once I go from green braid to red braid then I know I got 100yds line out. Trying to get everything rigged tonight. Whats a good size of circle hook for freelined bait for ling? Is 60lb flouro overkill for leaders? I have 25lb and 60lb and might have other sizes. Have to look.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

If you have to choose between 60 and 25, I would go with 60. I would not use anything smaller than a 6/0 circle for a free lined bait.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a roll of 50lb Pink Flouro in the shed with my boat stuff. Made a few snelled hook leaders with it. I used 6/0 Owner and Gomakatsu offset hooks so should be good. I may try Thursday or Saturday.


----------

